# JAVA2ME-Game von Handy (V300) auf Pc runterladen??



## WebY (16. Jun 2004)

Gibt es eine möglichkeit ein Spiel auf einen PC zu laden? Den von Pc auf HAndy klappt.
Wenn es geht...hab ich dann nen .jar und .jad Fiel oder nru kleine Teile die complimed werden müssen?

(Das Game was ich druffgeladen habe mit meinen Datenkabel ist keine Raupkopie :wink: )

mfG: WebY


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jun 2004)

Hm, ich weiß nicht, was Du für Dein Handy an Software mitbekommen hast.
Ich habe ein Siemens SL45i, da war die Organisations-Software auch zum Up- und Download mit dabei.
Im Prinzip sieht die Oberfläche aus wie ein Dateimanager. Unter WindowsXP stellt sich das Handy wie ein Laufwerk dar, auf das nach belieben zugegriffen werden kann.
Beim Download vom Handy wird alles herunter geladen, also jad- und jar-File.


Vielleicht findest Du hier passende Software für Dein Handy.


----------



## WebY (16. Jun 2004)

Ich brauche zum üertragen extra Programme (2 stück) de nciht beim Datenkabel dabei waren. Hab auch nur Trail da das Hauptprogramm zum Handy umstellen (Java Aplikation starter) ca. 499€ kostet^^


Mit der Software für das Datenkabel kann man nur Sounds und Pictures in den jeweiligen Ordner uplaoden.


----------



## tomkruse (22. Jun 2004)

Hi!

Man kann ein Handy der Motorola V-Serie bei Motola für Entwickler freischalten lassen, sodaß man per Kabel dann auch Java-Games draufladen kann. Ob man sie auch wieder vom Handy auf den PC kopieren kann weiß ich aber nicht. Sowas ist vor allem deshalb bei den meisten Handys unterbunden, damit Java-Games nicht so leicht kopiert werden können. Ist mies, ich weiß - aber wirkungsvoll 

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Guest (7. Okt 2004)

java games vom handy zum pc zu übertragen funktioniert mit einem programm namens p2kmanager...

game vom pc zum handy zu übertragen braucht man mss und midway...

unter mss wird eine funktion aktiviert, mit derman dann per midway games uploaden kann...

ich hoffe, das hat geholfen...


----------

